# Exam Weekend & EB.com



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2009)

FYI, Out of courtesy to NCEES we will close the forum during exam weekend. Generally by the time you are taking the exam EST Friday it will be closed until Monday or Tuesday. (Assuming I remember to hit all the right buttons)

This is done to discourage you from talking about the exam, we dont want any results invalidated because you talked about a test question. Thats taken very seriously, and they can track you down (see an article pinned in this forum)

There will be people from NCEES monitoring the site the weeks after the exam, so dont do anything stupid after we turn it back on.

Sorry for the downtime but we hope you will udnerstand.

AND GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Apr 20, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> FYI, Out of courtesy to NCEES we will close the forum during exam weekend. Generally by the time you are taking the exam EST Friday it will be closed until Monday or Tuesday. (Assuming I remember to hit all the right buttons)
> This is done to discourage you from talking about the exam, we dont want any results invalidated because you talked about a test question. Thats taken very seriously, and they can track you down (see an article pinned in this forum)
> 
> There will be people from NCEES monitoring the site the weeks after the exam, so dont do anything stupid after we turn it back on.
> ...


We udnerstand gud...

Also good luck to all taking the exam! We will welcome you all on the otherside...


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 20, 2009)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL TEST TAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We will be here to help pass the time of 'the wait'.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't we just cancel those pesky exams to afford us all 3 or 4 more days of spamming?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck to all you test takers out there!!!


----------



## FairhopeEE (Apr 21, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Good luck to all you test takers out there!!!


Ditto. I hope those of you sitting for the PE this Friday are taking some time off work to relax. I took two days off before my exam last October and I thought that was a big help. I did some light studying that Wednesday and made sure I had everything ready to go, then played golf, had lunch with the wife, and just generally took it easy on Thursday.


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2009)

Good thing this Friday is my day off or I wouldn't know what to do with myself.

Good luck to all the testees! I didn't even know it, but one of the guys in my office left yesterday for Florida for the exam, hope he passes!


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck to all the testees! Hopefully we will have a lot of new PE-nesses around here soon.

:blink:


----------



## PEPG (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, but as a recent PE passer (October 08 exam) - I don't know what the hell to do with myself. I am actually thinking of taking off on Friday just wish the test takers well in NY as they file in. I still feel like I haven't studied enough - even though I don't have to take the test. Does that make sense?

Anyway - good luck to all!!


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 21, 2009)

I wish I could take some time off to relax. I am not studying at all on Thursday and plan to leave at lunch to head to my test city (3 hours away). I'm going to make a detour and eat at a little place I like. Wednesday is my 4 year wedding anniversary. I'll be at work that day but am taking a long romantic lunch, which is ideal because we won't have the 2 yo tagalong like we would for dinner.

Got this for DH for his anni gift.... (we're big zombie fans)


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I wish I could take some time off to relax. I am not studying at all on Thursday and plan to leave at lunch to head to my test city (3 hours away). I'm going to make a detour and eat at a little place I like. Wednesday is my 4 year wedding anniversary. I'll be at work that day but am taking a long romantic lunch, which is ideal because we won't have the 2 yo tagalong like we would for dinner.
> Got this for DH for his anni gift.... (we're big zombie fans)



That thing was in the SkyMall catalog on my flight last week!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Apr 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> That thing was in the SkyMall catalog on my flight last week!


EVERY Anniversary gift should be purchased from SkyMall...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 21, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Can't we just cancel those pesky exams to afford us all 3 or 4 more days of spamming?


Luckily the NFL draft is this weekend. Otherwise, I'd be lost...


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 23, 2009)

Good luck again, and see ya in a few days.


----------



## tiedtc (Apr 23, 2009)

Good luck everyone! It will soon be over!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 23, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> FYI, Out of courtesy to NCEES we will close the forum during exam weekend. Generally by the time you are taking the exam EST Friday it will be closed until Monday or Tuesday. (Assuming I remember to hit all the right buttons)
> This is done to discourage you from talking about the exam, we dont want any results invalidated because you talked about a test question. Thats taken very seriously, and they can track you down (see an article pinned in this forum)
> 
> There will be people from NCEES monitoring the site the weeks after the exam, so dont do anything stupid after we turn it back on.
> ...


Do you supposed "He who will not be named" is shutting his website down as well? Nope. Can't say that with a straight face.......


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ He has a website?


----------

